# Another place for Walther products



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have never ordered from here - but besides Earl's - here is another alternative for Walther Products:

http://kiei.biz/walther_parts___accessories?b=1


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just ordered the Walther Weaver Bridge Mount and the Walther Tac-light Pouch / Holster for one of my flashlights from them. I think we should have a forum that everyone posts their favorite gun related LINKS.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I just ordered the Walther Weaver Bridge Mount and the Walther Tac-light Pouch / Holster for one of my flashlights from them. I think we should have a forum that everyone posts their favorite gun related LINKS.


Well, we have a million and 1 forums right now  We'll have to see 

Glad the link helped ya


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I started a new thread and made it a sticky - we'll see how that goes for now...

Its here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5691


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I just ordered the Walther Weaver Bridge Mount and the Walther Tac-light Pouch / Holster for one of my flashlights from them. I think we should have a forum that everyone posts their favorite gun related LINKS.


Actually, I see that the place is listed in the Pos Vendor Feedback by Hal last year. That's generally where people post pos comments about vendors and post links. I've tried to do that anytime I order something from a place sucessfully.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the link...first time I have heard of the company.


----------

